# Project (Make the Wife MAD!)



## manchesterutd81 (May 4, 2010)

Alright, I have decided to embark on my first build seeing that the Dell I have is 5 yrs old.

First thing I have done is search the web call friends find this awesome site.... Also I spend all the time I had when I wasn't asking questions here browsing for prices and trying to understand what it would take $$$- wise to build what I want.  

What didn't help was this site and the members that post there rigs.... it gave me even more ideas and more to digest.  But I digress.. lol, 

So here I am ready purchase, learn and assemble my first rig...

The first thing I did was pick a rig that I thought would be big and bold. I really liked the HAFs'
The full size towers from HAF had a few choices the one I really liked was the AMD Limited Ed.

I have that one on order from Amazon and am getting it new for $145 shipped. It will arrive next week on May 10.

Now I went to Frys today here in Houston... threw down some plastic and started the buying cause you can't build what you haven't bought...

SO I farted around and ended up buying a Crosshair IV Republic of Gamers MOB, $229

I also purchased a AMD 1090T cause you have to run an AMD when you've got the Rig that yells AMD...$299

Also got a OEM copy of Microsoft 7 64bit... off of Amazon $150

Got a Barracuda 1tb 7200rpm 32mb cache HD from Frys for $70 

At this time this is all I have bought. Now its time to look at high end graphics cards, I really want to go overkill and get something nice or get two really good ones in crossfire them... decisions decisions... 

More to come later.. enjoy the pics and tell me what you think. and thanks again guys and gals this place is great!

josh

heres the wife btw i doubt she will be this happy before its over... lol


----------



## jellyrole (May 4, 2010)

Sweet! Look at either the 5970, or getting either 2x 5850 or 2x 5870 for a graphics solution.


----------



## codyjansen (May 4, 2010)

that build will be sweet


----------



## Asylum (May 4, 2010)

LMAO...Great name for your project...I piss mine off almost daily with mine.

If your going big on the graphics get a GTX 480 or a ATI 5870.

The best cards out there right now...You can always add another one down the road.


----------



## overclocker (May 4, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Sweet! Look at either the 5970, or getting either 2x 5850 or 2x 5870 for a graphics solution.



+1 for the 5970!


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 4, 2010)

thanks guys, 

I just don't know what to do for a vid card... i really want 2 good ones cause if i get a great card its got to be one with 2gb

here are some pics and thanks again

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/hpim2644w.jpg/

http://img707.imageshack.us/i/hpim2654i.jpg/

http://img504.imageshack.us/i/hpim2653.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/hpim2652j.jpg/

http://img19.imageshack.us/i/hpim2651n.jpg/

http://img19.imageshack.us/g/hpim2651n.jpg/


----------



## TVman (May 4, 2010)

nice chair  could of used more ducktape


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

What about ram?


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 4, 2010)

I'm thinking corsair but could do Gskill...? Some one persuade me... I really want 8gb I've budgeted 400 bucks for the ram, and the PSU will be a corsair 950w unless there is something better.

Also does anyone think that the MOB will be damaged by me putting it in that foam protective case.. its one i got at a gun shop its just regular foam,

Oh and water cooling, i thought i might use the H50 from corsair, unless again someone can send me in the right direction for a really good water cooling kit, really i want to start with the CPU and then expand as the year goes on cooling more and more in the rig.

josh

btw see the wife is happy in that first picture on imageshack... just wait another couple of weeks lol


----------



## overclocker (May 4, 2010)

Just to let you know, if you use two 1gb video cards togeather you still end up with a 1gb buffer for all you games. But if you buy a 2gb single video card you will get 2gb buffer for your games.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 4, 2010)

overclocker said:


> Just to let you know, if you use two 1gb video cards togeather you still end up with a 1gb buffer for all you games. But if you buy a 2gb single video card you will get 2gb buffer for your games.





So what your saying is I should buy 2 thats dos cards at 2 thats dos GB?

OMG CAN IT BE DONE,,,, will I get my nutz from my wife and try it....shall i dare\

So is 2 vid cards at 2gb overkill or right up this heavy hitting rigs alley


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 4, 2010)

TVman said:


> nice chair  could of used more ducktape



Hey the chair will get an upgrade when I get the new rig going.. 

Like I said the comp is almost 5yrs old... the chair is also 5yrs old so I need a new one or like you said a new roll of duck tape... and the way this build is going lol I might just have enough for the tape at the end LOL

http://img406.imageshack.us/g/hpim2634.jpg/
some more pics just random stuff// here for my Log or someone to check out


----------



## Black Haru (May 4, 2010)

true overkill is dual 5890's, 

G-skill is a good company, but with a $400 budget, you can get anything you want.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 4, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> true overkill is dual 5890's,





I have a feeling you wouldn't get sex for the next few weeks of your life. Get an aftermarket cooler, something along the lines of Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## overclocker (May 4, 2010)

I think you should buy one 5970 2gb and then you can add another one down the road.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

overclocker said:


> I think you should buy one 5970 2gb and then you can add another one down the road.



WHOA a 5970 is too much out of my budget... i can afford 400 bucks but not 600 to 800...

i really might use 2 4xxx series ones in crossfire... whatcha think


----------



## freaksavior (May 5, 2010)

I briefly ready through your thread. I do not want to sound like a jerk, but don't waste your cash on a 5870 gtx 480. Get a 5850 for a $100 less and oc it.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I briefly ready through your thread. I do not want to sound like a jerk, but don't waste your cash on a 5870 gtx 480. Get a 5850 for a $100 less and oc it.



there's no jerks here.... just good info especially for a new guy like myself... thats why i love this site... i know there are things out there that i can buy at a lower price and work just as good or up to the limit the MOB or AMD chip i bought can take them to,

Thats why i keep asking questions and reading reviews... why buy something for this build that the other peices cant keep up with or go as fast as it can go....

I have my MOB and my CPU now i want the stuff that can actual work with it... am i ranting or making sense?


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

Ok ive settled on a Vid card... at this time

[BTW if anyone has another one for sale i want it, i really want dual cards since I am not buying a 5xxx series]

Found it right here in the forum great guy and hope to give him more kudos as time goes on, cause he seems to know a ton.. here is the link of what i got

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121445

i guess one day can't go buy without me buying something, but it feels like i am so close... 

I'm still awake  guess I will do more research on which ram to buy and at 12am go and order the H50 and 950w PSU

guess that will cover me for tomorrow since ill make the purchase after midnight lol


----------



## Fourstaff (May 5, 2010)

Wut, you settled on a 4870x2 for $270? Its a reasonable buy, but in the long run you are going to lose out because while the 5850 consumes about 100-150w during normal use, the 4870x2 guzzles moer than 250w. Electricity bill is going to be slightly more expensive, I'm afraid. Also, there is little point of doing Crossfire with the 4870x2, scaling after 2 cards are quite bad.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Wut, you settled on a 4870x2 for $270? Its a reasonable buy, but in the long run you are going to lose out because while the 5850 consumes about 100-150w during normal use, the 4870x2 guzzles moer than 250w. Electricity bill is going to be slightly more expensive, I'm afraid. Also, there is little point of doing Crossfire with the 4870x2, scaling after 2 cards are quite bad.



well... im doing it on the assumption that something bigger and better is around the corner and thats when i drop the 600bucks on the newest and greatest....  wait that maybe a few months huh well


----------



## codyjansen (May 5, 2010)

you dont want dx11?


----------



## bpgt64 (May 5, 2010)

DX11 is THAT important yet, unless you...play alot of BC2, Dirt 2, and...yea....I would have gone with an HD 5850, and then added a second a year later...but thats me. A 4870 X2 is a great card regardless.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

I still haven't decided on ram... now i am looking at mushkin but I think gskill or corsair is still my best bet any ideas... and yes i still want 8gb!


----------



## xrealm20 (May 5, 2010)

Manchester -- the 4870x2 is a damned good card, especially with the aftermarket cooler -- don't let the other comments get you down.  It does use more power, but it still performs like a beast in most modern games.

Great build so far! -- the corsair 950tx is a great PSU, you'll be happy with that. 

- I see that you'd like to use gskill ram -- I'd snag a set of these when the come out.  Finding good DDR3 for AMD isn't easy - http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=276&c1=&c2=


----------



## bpgt64 (May 5, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> I still haven't decided on ram... now i am looking at mushkin but I think gskill or corsair is still my best bet any ideas... and yes i still want 8gb!



Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin D...

I have the exact same setup, Crosshair IV and a 1090T, I am using this ram for the setup.  I would also consider a Noctua D14, for aftermarket CPU cooling.  

Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler

It's an insanely easy installation, if you can read directions.  And it's currently outperforming the H50 in alot of cases...

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/694843-battle-royale-corsair-h50-vs-noctua.html
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1212/6/


----------



## JATownes (May 5, 2010)

I think you are on the right track.  Nice picks so far.  As far as the Corsair H50, I would recommend a high end air cooler instead.  The H50 looks nice, but a good air cooler beats it in a lot of cases.  I think the radiator is to small to dissipate the heat of a hot chip.  Just my 2 cents.  BTW, I love pissing my wife off with tech.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 5, 2010)

xrealm20 said:


> Manchester -- the 4870x2 is a damned good card, especially with the aftermarket cooler -- don't let the other comments get you down.  It does use more power, but it still performs like a beast in most modern games.
> 
> Great build so far! -- the corsair 950tx is a great PSU, you'll be happy with that.
> 
> - I see that you'd like to use gskill ram -- I'd snag a set of these when the come out.  Finding good DDR3 for AMD isn't easy - http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=276&c1=&c2=



does anyone have any dates on when these drop and i can pick a few sticks up


----------



## exow2 (May 5, 2010)

Just a heads up for you manchester, people probably appreciate it when you thank them for their feedback, just keeping that in mind. Your rig looks like its gonna be awesome, I think the dual 4870 was a little bit of a mistake but nevertheless their yours now. Just out of curiosity what kind of monitor are you going to be running?


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

exow2 said:


> Just a heads up for you manchester, people probably appreciate it when you thank them for their feedback, just keeping that in mind. Your rig looks like its gonna be awesome, I think the dual 4870 was a little bit of a mistake but nevertheless their yours now. Just out of curiosity what kind of monitor are you going to be running?



I want to ditch the dell i have its 23inchs.. and i have another in a box i cant use due to this darn dell only has a vid card that only has one outlet... so i will probably sell both dells and get 2 samsung 23 or 24inch lcds i don't think ill bite the bullet and buy the leds just yet

thanks for the advice btw


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

OCZ is honestly the best when it comes to AMD ram, Tony over at OCZ is an AMD ram guru and he creates some great kits specially optimized for the AMD IMC.

snag 2x of this stuff OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...

(the only reason I'm not still using my OCZ amd edition ram is that my 8gb of crucial ballistix tracer was free )


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

what about this?
instead of what you are showing me?\

OCZ Reaper Edition 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRA...


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

ok 2 of these
OCZ Reaper HPC 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DD...

Or 2 of these i cant decide
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

errr why cant i decide im so confused right now

ive got my CD-Rom, my Corsair 950w PSU, my H50 corsair and all i have to do is pick ram and i can push the buy button on newegg... so close to getting everything i need yet so far cause there are just so many Ram choices


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

Just recieved my HAF932 AMD rig now i can start filling it up once i decide on what ram


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

You will love the HAF 932! its a great case


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

the reason I reccomend the OCZ AMD black edition is because its timing profiles are specifically set up for the AMD integrated memory controller (IMC) which behaves very differently from the Intel IMC.

Those reapers are designed for intel systems, whereas the black edition are designed for AMD. 

I know you want the flashy looking ram but I really think its worth it to go with my original suggestion. If you really must have the flashy heatsinks, buy some aftermarket ones.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

errr your right DOGG... i guess my eyes got the best of me... thanks again


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> the reason I reccomend the OCZ AMD black edition is because its timing profiles are specifically set up for the AMD integrated memory controller (IMC) which behaves very differently from the Intel IMC.
> 
> Those reapers are designed for intel systems, whereas the black edition are designed for AMD.
> 
> I know you want the flashy looking ram but I really think its worth it to go with my original suggestion. If you really must have the flashy heatsinks, buy some aftermarket ones.



errr your right DOGG... i guess my eyes got the best of me... thanks again


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

OK here is an update, after much consideration and confusion Ive pushed the button and bought the rest of the components i need to finish the rig.

I finally settled on.. now this won't make some happy but I bit the bullet and got the Gskill Ripjaws series 

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

I bought 2 sets at $139 each

Now I know i went back and forth one what to buy and help me out, i really wanted a great ram that i could grow with thus i went with the ddr3 2000 and got 8gb of it. I was doing some reading and the crosshair4 MOB that i have can handle it and it seems if ive been told correctly i can relax the Volts and timings to gain some head way.. but that as ive been told later after i actually assemble my first rig and get use to actually understanding what it all does...

Next i bought the 950w Corsair PSU
CORSAIR TX Series CMPSU-950TX 950W ATX12V v2.3/EPS...
it was $149

Also acquired a Corsair H50
CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series CWCH50-1  120mm  High...
For $80

and a CD-Rom
Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R D...
$20

Now at this time I have my MOB, Case, AMD X6, HD, Win7,
In a day or two, I should have the rest of the parts for the build, Pictures will be coming asap after i tear into the box for my case and start actually puting things together

thanks again to everyone who is helping me to find the right parts and sometimes getting me to buy bigger and better... and keep throwing ideas at me. i like to like everything up and do a ton of research before i buy something.  I am just amazed at how fast new stuff comes out and how quickly even what i am putting together wont be cutting edge by the end of the summer.

once again here is some respect to all those helping and giving me advice


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

from the ripjaws page: Specifically Designed to compatible with Intel Core i5 and Core i7 for Intel P55 motherboard

meaning they will *not* run those timings or speed in the AMD board. Best youll get from those stick is maybe 1600 c7 if your lucky


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 6, 2010)

Is it true that the future AMD boards that will probably be released will better utilize the ram I have bought,.. cause that was the argument I couldn't get past was buy the faster ram even though I can't run what it claims, because in the future and its probably sooner than later the AMD boards will be able to run these sticks to there full potential.....

It was kinda put to me that if I was going to tinker with this rig that for a few more bucks i could get something that would last quite a while and allow me to not have to upgrade the whole system when the new stuff comes out in 6months or so


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 7, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> Is it true that the future AMD boards that will probably be released will better utilize the ram I have bought,.. cause that was the argument I couldn't get past was buy the faster ram even though I can't run what it claims, because in the future and its probably sooner than later the AMD boards will be able to run these sticks to there full potential.....
> 
> It was kinda put to me that if I was going to tinker with this rig that for a few more bucks i could get something that would last quite a while and allow me to not have to upgrade the whole system when the new stuff comes out in 6months or so



the problem isnt the motherboard its the IMC, the AMD IMC just works differently than the intel - speeds are still fine and there is an excess of bandwidth. I'm not sure who told you the ripjaws were better than the OCZ black edition and that they are somehow "more futureproof" but thats just a flatout lie.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 7, 2010)

i also have the 2000mhz ripjaws... and i simply used their clockability, to clock to relatively low timings, on ddr3-1250... and use higher NB to compensate... the 2000mhz ripjaws that i got did at least very well at that, when using lower mem dividers, and upping the HTT instead...
its not everything lost, infact the AMDs procs IMC favors lower timings to more bandwith, i actually find, that sharp timings, with mediocre bandwith can produce quite a snappy system, combined with an SSD, it will just get wonderfully fluid

so: dont blame the ripjaws, even if their not certified for AMD! some Kits may not run as expected, but i know from quite a few people, that ripjaws of all speeds and latencies, like tridents, all run on AMD (usually, as said, kits vary)

you could have chosen worser, it probably will work out, even tho you may will have problem to get over 1600mhz ram, with NB clocks, also, dependant on Proc... but i believe with this Thuban, you have made the best choice for AMD, regarding Memory and NB Clockability


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 8, 2010)

Ok here is some pics of the rig!

http://img97.imageshack.us/i/hpim2658.jpg/

http://img693.imageshack.us/i/hpim2657.jpg/

http://img293.imageshack.us/i/hpim2656.jpg/

http://img534.imageshack.us/i/hpim2655.jpg/

kinda cheesey but more to come..and I hope my newegg stuff gets here quick!


----------



## wahdangun (May 13, 2010)

hmm HD 4870X2 is not overkill

if you want your wife to get mad just buy XFX HD 590 4 GB limited edition, that will just do instant


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 13, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm HD 4870X2 is not overkill
> 
> if you want your wife to get mad just buy XFX HD 590 4 GB limited edition, that will just do instant



well i've bought a 2nd 4870x2 and i will try it out for the time being and might have to get a 590 4gb next.. especially since the 4870 is not dx11 

also are  you sure its a 590 4gb i cant find any info on such a card?


----------



## JATownes (May 13, 2010)

I believe he means the 5970 4Gb card.


----------



## epicfail (May 13, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> well i've bought a 2nd 4870x2 and i will try it out for the time being and might have to get a 590 4gb next.. especially since the 4870 is not dx11
> 
> also are  you sure its a 590 4gb i cant find any info on such a card?



this sexy thing


----------



## JATownes (May 13, 2010)

You are sooo right.  That thing is just pure sexy.


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2010)

that sapphire is one huge bitch! I wonder what the performance would be with dual 5970's..
 But .. you guys think that card is sexy.. Take a look at the ASUS 5970 (ARES).. just sick I tell you!


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 14, 2010)

OMG.... this comp is blazin...

Just got it together tonight with alittle help from my friends and Family...

Can;t wait to do some benchmarking... if anyone has a site i should try or a free bench mark test please send me in the right direction... Plus with the ROG MOB i want to OC to 4.0 asap but im alittle nervous, guess ill start combing the other threads to see how to do it...

also pics to come asap as i am loading them right now...

thanks again to everyone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 14, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> OMG.... this comp is blazin...
> 
> Just got it together tonight with alittle help from my friends and Family...
> 
> ...



3d mark vantage,superpi,3dmark 06 and pc mark vantage?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 14, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 3d mark vantage,superpi,3dmark 06 and pc mark vantage?



Heaven demo, Stone Giant Demo, Kombustor


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 14, 2010)

Your system 	
Please Register
Want to ensure your PC is running as it should? Register to Futuremark ORB to track how your system performance changes over time!

*3DMark Score
	P15375 3DMarks 		
CPU Score
	16248 		
Graphics Score
	15104*

is this good?


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 15, 2010)

P15834 3DMarks
CPU Score    	17478
Graphics Score	15353


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 21, 2010)

*Well, I can't stop tinkering on this build. 

Here's an update as of today, I've recieved my 2nd 4870X2 Sapphire and I tried to install it, The problem is with the 950w Corsair PSU I have and the way things are placed i cound not repeat could not shoe horn that 2nd 4870X2 into its place... total bummer.. 

I also had just 2 days before re-ran all my wiring from the PSU to get it nice and hidden... but guess what last night i had to pull it all apart and now in the process of installing the PSU in the top of the case....

Heres the biggest thing I am seriously amazed that such a large HAF full tower case has or i am having such issues with making things work... the longer i tinker and work on this build .... which is getting more and more cool stuff thrown into it, the more the case looks small,,,,

Here's the next kicker, i had to take out the large HAF top fan to allow the PSU to fit up top. Now i need to replace that area with smaller fans to still get the desired airflow... I will soon be doing research or if anyone has any info on what fans to use or what size that would be so awesome and i would love u long time.. lol thats how i feel right now.. btw

Next thing is i ordered while i am trying to get everything to fit and find fans that will work is the NZXT Sentry LX Aluminum dual bay fan controller, so thats going to fit nicely in the case i hope and help me on my fan issues when i get the bugs worked out.

I also seem to be having some trouble with OC this bad X6 boy its kinda like driving a car on ice, sometimes she gets squirrlie sometimes shes rock solid.

Now that i think about it i am going to install some fans on the bottom of this full tower HAF now that the PSU is moved to the top so anyone got sizes or what i should do on the bottom please tell me cause im working a ton and dont have tons of time to try and fail .. but the cash is good so tell me what to buy and ill order it!

I need to post pics, I know ive been lazy and its easier to type than load pics... pics will be coming soon though since ive had the camera with me every time i have taken the computer apart. so dont fear they are here and coming.

Thanks again to everyone or anyone that wants and is helping

josh

*


----------



## manchesterutd81 (May 31, 2010)

UPDATED PHOTO's






Shot at 2010-05-27





Shot at 2010-05-27





Shot at 2010-05-27





Shot at 2010-05-27





Shot at 2010-05-27





Shot at 2010-05-26

ive got a Aerocool 1000 and a Sycthe fancontroller on the way, dont know which one ill put in.

The NXTZ is working great with the 3000rpm Sycthe fans i installed... she is a cool rig now and she has some nice jet engine whine.. lol


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Jun 3, 2010)

3d mark score 21875
gpu 22586
cpu 19988


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Jun 26, 2010)

the new net speeds i got to go with this beast


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive now installed 10 Kaze Scythe 3000rpm fans in my 932 HAF!!!! its a beast and as loud as a lion!!!

also 




ive also been trying to find a few more monitors to mount... got 2 23inchers right now but i want another 2 for the other Vid card if you know what i mean


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2010)

10 Ultra Kaze??  My ears a bleeding from here!!

I ditched the three that I had purchased for my rad and moved to Panflos.  They are $17 a pop, though, but they come sleeved.

That is a very cool looking rig you have, and one hell of an internet connection.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks great! Glad to see that everything came together!


----------

